# "The Red Hat Call Co."



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

As most of you guys know, I started making calls recently. I learned a great deal from Ed, Rich, and Mark. There are several others that have helped, but these are the guys you are familiar with.

At first I was just making calls for me. As the calls started to get better, friends suggested that I sell them. I liked the idea because it would keep making calls for folks that would appreciate them and I can buy materials with the proceeds. My wife suggested that I put a brand name on the calls. I kicked around a few ideas. Then it occurred to me. People know me for my "Red Hat". What could say the call is part of me better than the hat?









Also I wanted to share that after Don's review of Rosie (link above for the small howler) it prompted me to ask him to be a call tester for me. I am glad to say he agreed to help me out. Hence the second call he reviewed. The way it works is, I curse a lot making a new call. I send it to him. He tells me how bad it is. I curse some more and fix it up. I send it back to him. He tells me it's broken and to give up call making. I curse some more. I think all see where this is going. LOL. It helps me to make the best call I can.

Now for the Calls! Currently I make three different types.:









Small Howler: (Far Left in photo above) http://www.predatort...a-rosie-review/
This call is designed for a rangeo of coyote vocals and loud distress from deer to bird. This is my most versatile call.

Distress: (Middle of photo above)
This is a mid volume distress call ranging from fawn to bird.

Coaxer/Distress: (Far right in photo above) http://www.predatort...distresscoaxer/
This call was born because I wanted a coaxer I could hold in my mouth and work easily with no hands. With the regular distress call this would be hard. This call can do some rabbit distress at a low volume. It is not intended for long continuous distress calling. I prefer this call for bird distress and rodent squeaking. To work this call the way it was intended just place the tip, roughly the first ½" to ¼", in-between your lips. Do a little testing and you will find your sweet spot. Once you find your spot it helps to take a knife to the bottom of the toneboard and make a notch. This will give you easy reference without looking. Let the call hang. The weight of the barrel will apply pressure. All you have to do is blow a short burst of air. Now I can hold my rifle ready and squeak them in.

If anyone is interested you can always PM me. Also I will list calls that I have made form time to time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to re-write this !

Oh and congrats on coming out...as a multi-call maker that is.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You need to re-write this !
> 
> Oh and congrats on coming out...as a multi-call maker that is.


X2 LOL you caught on quick too !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now all you need Rick is: a business license , a resale tax license and then send the govt. 1/3 of all your profit. LOL

Just kidding, glad to see how far you have come in a short time. If I can ever help just ask.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the support fellas. LOL Thanks Ed........ I will send them the 3 dollars next april.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Those are Honduran Rosewood barrels by the way. $17 for the small howler, $13 for the Distress, and $13 for the coaxer.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nicley done Rick : )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Mark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty- have you thought of trying Diamond Willow wood to make calls out of? It grows around your area.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It is funny you ask that. I have several willow trees that need to come down. I am not certain of their species though. Usually willow is soft with pretty bland grain. I will do a little looking though. I like to learn about new wood to turn. There are some burls on them but they are small. I hate to admit it but I am not the best at identify trees. It is something I want to get better at.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay I just did a quick google search. It looks like diamond willow is an abnormality caused by a fungus in willow trees. Does this sound right?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Okay I just did a quick google search. It looks like diamond willow is an abnormality caused by a fungus in willow trees. Does this sound right?


Right on, highly sought by wood carvers, the canes or walking sticks go for like $70, they grow in the north of my province and 2 provinces to the east, a number of states including yours, not your normal willow- check it out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been since you posted this. I know my property is full of them. I never even knew it. A lot of my land is swamp which offer perfect growing condition for these guys. It is soft wood that is part to the reason carvers like it so much. I will grab some this fall when I am back out to the camp. Thanks Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These three calls are sold. I will be making some more this week.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sold already ? That's great Rick ! I have lots of Basswood here if there are any carvers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom. They went to a local guy. Another golf pro actually. He lives in CO in the winter and here in the summer.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are three beauties right there and at a bargain price. Looking forward to seeing what else you come up with.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you weasel! Its enough to buy some more material and keep me making calls. I am looking forward to see what you have. Ed tells us you make some first class calls.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sold already ? That's great Rick ! I have lots of Basswood here if there are any carvers.


 Is that what you use for Bass plugs and lures?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep. Decoys also. Not sure if anyone used it for turning. Stuff is great for carving.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yupp you can turn it. Most guys save it for carving though. I am not a basswood guys for the calls. I like something a little more dense. I get better sound form dense woods. IMO. Basswood is great for lures and decoys. I can not carve worth a lick. I admit I have not spent much time trying. I can't paint worth a lick either. LOL My lures and decoys would probably look the same........


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great looking calls!


----------

